# Guarding the eggs!



## OzPhoto (Nov 27, 2010)

This wasp is the Small Brown Paper Wasp and is one of the more passive species of wasp here in Australia.  Not known to be overly aggressive, you can usually get quite close to the nest without aggravating the wasps too much.
They will generally stand their ground on a nest when provoked and will put on a defensive display involving buzzing their wings and shaking their bodies.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 27, 2010)

Excellent shot


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

WOW!!!


----------



## OzPhoto (Nov 27, 2010)

Frequency said:


> Excellent shot





GeorgieGirl said:


> WOW!!!



Hi all, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Hack (Nov 27, 2010)

What a wicked looking insect.  Great capture.

Hack


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like a very unhappy wasp! That big, it looks like one mean monster! Awesome picture!!! How close were you? What lens do you use?


----------



## OzPhoto (Nov 29, 2010)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Looks like a very unhappy wasp! That big, it looks like one mean monster! Awesome picture!!! How close were you? What lens do you use?



Hi Marc.  I use a 105mm with a 1.7 x TC and I shoot at the minimum focusing distance to the subject which is only a couple of inches away.  It pays not to stir the wasps up when you're getting this close!


----------



## franfran (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing shot! I find it hard to do macro shots of insects. Most of the pretty ones are usually ones you don't necessarily want to be close with.


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 29, 2010)

OzPhoto said:


> It pays not to stir the wasps up when you're getting this close!



I bet it does! 

Very interesting shot and description of the wasp. :thumbup:


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the answer Oz! Can't wait for summer to come back on the side of the planet  It's pretty dead insect wise up here!


----------



## s1000rr (Dec 1, 2010)

Wicked!


----------

